# Torpedo from Rijeka



## Redbaron57 (Jul 3, 2015)

Does anyone have an English operating manual for a Torpedo TX 55A tractor? My tractor is a TX 55A Euro, which has a fully enclosed cabin with heater. It was built under license from Deutz at the Torpedo factory of Rejika in Croatia. I understand some of these tractors were sold in the US possibly as MeMo or TAS. The TX 55A has a Tor-Deutz 3 cylinder diesel engine of 52 Hp and four wheel assist.
I have a manual in the Croatian language but that is only a help to we mono-lingual simpletons when we engage help.


----------

